# Non-felted slipper pattern



## hoosoer1943 (Jan 17, 2012)

* This was posted here @ knitting paradise

Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura

SIZES: Ladies' Size M (Mens Average) (Mens Small) (Pre-Teen Girl) (Child  5/6 years old) 
DIRECTIONS: 
Sole  Use Color A
Cast on 50 (54) (52) (44) (38) sts using a long-tail method. 
Row 1: K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), PM, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19). 
Row 2: * K1, M1, K23 (25) (24) (21) (17), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 54 (58) (56) (48) (42) sts 
Row 3 and all odd rows: K. 
Row 4: * K1, M1, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 58 (62) (60) (52) (46) sts 
Row 6: * K1, M1, K27 (29) (28) (24) (21), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 62 (66) (64) (56) (50) sts 
Row 8: * K1, M1, K29 (31) (30) (26) (23), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 66 (70) (68) (60) (54) sts 
Row 10: * K1, M1, K31 (33) (32) (28), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 70 (74) (72) (64) For childs size: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat (59 sts) Cut yarn. (End here for childs size.)
Row 12: (Remove marker as you come to it.) * K1, M1, K33 (35) (34) (30), M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * Total - 75 (79) (77) (69) sts .Cut yarn. 

Instep  Use Color B. 
Row 1: K. 
Row 2: P33 (35) (34) (30) (25), PM, P9, PM, P33 (35) (34) (30) (25). 
Row 3: K26 (28) (27) (23) (18), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K26 (28) (27) (23) (18). Total  67 (71) (69) (61) (51) sts 
Row 4: P. 
Row 5: K22 (24) (23) (19) (14), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K22 (24) (23) (19) (14). Total  59 (63) (61) (53) (43) sts 
Row 6: P.
Row 7: K34 (36) (35) (31) (26), ssk. 
Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog. 
Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk. 
Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog. 
Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10. Total - 39 (43) (41) (33) (29) sts 
Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K13 (15) (14) (12) (8). 
Row 28: (Remove markers as you come to them.) P23 (25) (24) (22) (18), p2tog, P13. 
You may want to do two extra rows for Mens. Cut yarn. 

Cuff 
Using A. Rows 1-2: K. 
Bind off in knit stitch. 

Finishing 
Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to copy and paste this because it sounds really good. I wish you had a picture though. Thank you for the pattern!!!!!!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers
Found it!


----------



## hoosoer1943 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is my picture of non felted slipper


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished my second pair. Had to redo all the sizing of the pattern but they fit beautifully. First pair was not a great success in the sizing and they wore out on the bottom seam within a very short time. This time I did a provisional cast on and seamed with a kitchener stitch. Will see how this holds up.

Recently there was a KP workshop on this pattern and there are lots of photos posted here.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

These look awesome!! What weight yarn did you use on your dlippers? And needle size? Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

i used double strand worsted wt wool. it was a Paton wool. i also used a #7 needle to make the fabric thick. the patt calls for a bulky wt yarn with a larger needle.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! I'd want them thick, too, and yours look so nice!! Just in time for Xmas!!!!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I printed pattern for the non-felt slippers and anxious to try as family likes knitted slippers. However, what does "PM" mean? I trust its purl something, and "M" Thank you.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Judy C. said:


> I printed pattern for the non-felt slippers and anxious to try as family likes knitted slippers. However, what does "PM" mean? I trust its purl something, and "M" Thank you.


Hello - I'm not certain, but generally PM means Place Marker. More experienced knitters will hopefully chime in to confirm .


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you! I love learning new things. The pattern states to "K1, M1,M1, K1, twice. What does that mean? move marker??


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

M1 means to Make One. This is an increase.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I have this pattern and just love it! It is so easy to make. My family is definately getting a pair of these for Christmas.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I just finished my second pair. Had to redo all the sizing of the pattern but they fit beautifully. First pair was not a great success in the sizing and they wore out on the bottom seam within a very short time. This time I did a provisional cast on and seamed with a kitchener stitch. Will see how this holds up.
> 
> Recently there was a KP workshop on this pattern and there are lots of photos posted here.


When I make slippers I always put something on the bottom to make them non-slippery slippers. (tongue twister)

I have put dots of puffy paint on in the past, but now prefer the spray on or paint on rubberizer. You can buy it at Home Depot or any hardware store. It is sold to re-handle rubber handled tools that need to have the rubber handles replaced.

My friend was given a beautiful pair of lace slippers last year for Christmas and they were worn out on the bottom by New Years Day.

I put masking tape around the slipper bottom edge and give two coats of spray to the bottoms. After a few minutes the bottoms will be tacky and you can safely remove the masking tape. My slippers have a nice non-slip bottom and will last for years and years.

Find it in the paint aisle.


----------



## hoosoer1943 (Jan 17, 2012)

Judy C. said:


> I printed pattern for the non-felt slippers and anxious to try as family likes knitted slippers. However, what does "PM" mean? I trust its purl something, and "M" Thank you.


PM means to place a marker


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished my second pair. Had to redo all the sizing of the pattern but they fit beautifully. First pair was not a great success in the sizing and they wore out on the bottom seam within a very short time. This time I did a provisional cast on and seamed with a kitchener stitch. Will see how this holds up.
> ...


thanks for the tip. Question? does the paint stiffen the yarn or does it remain pliable?


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I will try these today!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


Well, it stiffens it a bit, but it is still pliable. It is rubbery, not plastic. If that makes sense. Most slippers that you buy have a rubber base on the bottom. It ends up like that, but much, much thinner.

Hope that helps describe it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, it helps. Next time I am near a store with crafts, I will buy some


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I used a bulky yarn and #7 needles and slippers still turned out too big and sloppy, I've frogged 3x and this just isn't my pattern, I guess. Will put some anti-skid stuff on the bottoms and give to Goodwill - meanwhile, the old slipper pattern of yesteryear seems to come out to my size and comfort.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know a way to make this center seam on the bottom not wear out so quick. (Other than 'puffy paint')


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

my new pair were made with a provisional cast on and kitchener seam as the whip stitch seam came apart very quickly and everything went downhill from there. I am thinking of making a secondary sole for added cushion and wear resistence. i might even make this second sole out of nylon or some other wear proof yarn.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I saw the rubberizer at Lowe's also. They had a spray-on and a brush-on product for $6 - $7.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Probably also in most hardware stores, too


----------



## hoosoer1943 (Jan 17, 2012)

soneka said:


> I used a bulky yarn and #7 needles and slippers still turned out too big and sloppy, I've frogged 3x and this just isn't my pattern, I guess. Will put some anti-skid stuff on the bottoms and give to Goodwill - meanwhile, the old slipper pattern of yesteryear seems to come out to my size and comfort.


I use a #9 needle and chunky yarn, size fits.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I find that any pattern needs to have its guage and size checked for whom you are knitting. I also like to see what the finish dimensions are expected to be so I can make adjustments. When I don't do this, there is always a problem, especially if it is for my feet.


----------



## Simirah (Nov 11, 2012)

Where do the sttiches come from for the insole? I am stumped.


----------



## Simirah (Nov 11, 2012)

Where do the sttiches come from for the insole? I am stumped.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This pattern starts with the bottom sole stitches. At the point that you change from garter stitch to SS is the beginning of the top. It begins to shape the front which is squarish across the toe. The garter stitch bottom is knit long to allow it to curl up around the toe and form the base for the top. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

If you go to the workshop you will find most if not all of your questions answered. 
It would be well worth your while.


----------



## Simirah (Nov 11, 2012)

I have used the stuff from HD...works great,especially for seniors.


----------



## Simirah (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm new to this and don't know where to go to "workshop".


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

See where it says Knitting Forum on the upper left. Click on that
Go down to where it says all Sections and Find the workshop there. Hope this helps 

PS; I think this is right. I just do it


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The workshop is closed but all the instructions and workshop information is available on the workshop site. *go to 
the home page - the workshop section is called.

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designe1234*

click on it then click on the closed workshop Non Felted slippers with yuko
Nukamura. Everything you need to know is there .

here is the link to the Parade of Slippers from the workshop - there are all the slippers made together there. So much fun. also check out the 
confirmed workshops for 2013 as well as the workshops in progress right now.

*visit the parade here*:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

*go to the Workshop section here*:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judy C. said:


> I printed pattern for the non-felt slippers and anxious to try as family likes knitted slippers. However, what does "PM" mean? I trust its purl something, and "M" Thank you.


it means place marker.

I would definitely go and check out the workshop and read it from the beginning as there are a couple of things that are not clear in the pattern. The main thing is do exactly what the pattern calls for. One stitch number is incorrect on the sole but it is corrected in the workshop. if you are having any problems pm me but I don't think you will need to as all the information is there -start at the beginning and as you knit your slippers you will have some questions, - the answers will be there. Shirley 
Designer


----------



## Rufas (Feb 1, 2014)

I bet you're right. Had never seen this before. The pattern mentions to remove marker so this must be the case. Also had never seen M1 (only inc. 1) but a knitting friend helped me with this.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I LOVE this pattern .
Every one got a pair for Xmas .
I did felt some of mine.
When I get the hang of it I will post mine.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

To maggime :
Next time I will try to cast with very small needles and see how it is going to work .
Any other ideas ?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I'm going to copy and paste this because it sounds really good. I wish you had a picture though. Thank you for the pattern!!!!!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers
> Found it!


There is also a re-make of this pattern that is knit in the round and no seam on the bottom.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good revision and easy enough to do. Mine always began to wear out at the seam very soon after beginning to wear them.


----------



## sylvie.L (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't understand this pattern it's not the first time i knit but, i have problem with the marker, on second row , in increase before and after the marker , make it twice I don't have enough stitch

I need help


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I LOVE this pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sylvie.L said:


> I don't understand this pattern it's not the first time i knit but, i have problem with the marker, on second row , in increase before and after the marker , make it twice I don't have enough stitch
> 
> I need help


I haven't looked at the pattern lately, but is sounds like you increase 1 st before the marker, and then a 2nd increase afterwards. I am getting ready to make another pair of these. Am also planning on knitting a second bottom out of a thick nylon to add cushioning as well as wear resistence.


----------



## sylvie.L (Feb 25, 2016)

Where do make your increase on the second row 2before the stitch marker and 2 after that will be 54 stitch? I am a new knitter
Thanks for your help


----------

